
Linux 2019 (2009) - blinskey
https://www.computerworld.com/article/2467182/linux-2019.html
======
ksaj
Google Moseycode:
[https://code.google.com/archive/p/moseycode/issues](https://code.google.com/archive/p/moseycode/issues)

Raise your hand if you've ever heard of _that_.

------
adrianhel
Close call!

